# House/villa wanted for long term rental



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, We need to move into a 2/3 bed house/villa in April. Anyone know of a nice place or somebody? We want to be in the region encircled by Peniche/Lourinha/Obidos/Caldas. A rural area but not isolated 

Ideas please. Thanks. 

Peter


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Dear Peter,
Some here.
http://www.chavetejo.com/property for rent in central portugal.htm


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Just to remind you and to tell new viewers to the forum that we are still looking for a place.
Please ask around any builders you may know or any people you think could help.

Muinto obrigado.


----------



## tomarcity (Jan 25, 2010)

shoemanpete said:


> Just to remind you and to tell new viewers to the forum that we are still looking for a place.
> Please ask around any builders you may know or any people you think could help.
> 
> Muinto obrigado.


my zone is aroun Tomar...if you are interested say...

bye


----------

